# Camo Hats are back!



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Camo hats have returned, and we're blowin out the site logo hats!

Check them out here:

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/index.php?page=store


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

hey.. can i trade mine in??


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't even want to guess where that's been


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Just got my camo hat in the mail - looks great and definately a nice quality hat!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Check them out guys. These are really nice hats.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

I just ordered and Camo hat and decal!! Can't wait to get them.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks, They will be mailed out tomorrow.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks guys!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Just wanted to get this back up to the top. We still have some of the Camo hats left. These are really nice hats. Better get yours before deer season is over. Great for Duck season Turkey and just showing off the TEAM OGF logo.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

I got mine and it's awesome!!! Thanks!!


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

these hats arent fitted right? a lot of my fitted hats are those "one-fit" with the elastic in them and if i could get my hands on a fitted OGF hat that would be AWESOME and maybe have :B on the back of the hat where most teams put their logo, it'd have the :B emoticon right there when i flip the hat around....


wishful thinking?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Not sure what your talking about, but these hats are the type with Velcro closures on the back. I'm sure if you buy one you could find a place to sew that BF on the back.


----------



## Dazed and Confused (Aug 31, 2004)

I don't wear hats but i could sure use some OGF floating key chains for the boats.???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## junkyardbass (Mar 19, 2006)

I just got my OGF hat in the mail yesterday. I must admit that I was really surprised by the quality of these hats. When you order something in the mail you really never know what your going to get. It is by far the best hat I've owened yet. It is really very nice. First off its my favorite color - camo. Pluss its a great way for OGF members recognise each other out on the water. Thanks for such a great product.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Glad you liked the hat. We try to get the best product we can for our dollar. I will agree they are a good hat. We should be re-stocked and ready for orders this week.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I got one at the outing and it really has turned into my luck hat. I do agree, Ill be ordering a beanie pretty soon...


----------



## devildog (Jan 2, 2005)

Just put in an order for a hat and a decal can't wait to get them!!!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks, As soon as I get the hats here I will ship it out.


----------



## devildog (Jan 2, 2005)

Any I dea on how much longer its gonna be on the hat and decal? Still haven't got them yet.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Decal is on the way, hat will be this evening or tomorrow AM. 

We now have camo hats, tan hats, and navy blue hats in stock.

COME AND GET 'EM!!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Do we have any pics of the tan ones? I just ordered another camo one, but would like to see what the tan ones look like


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll get one on here tomorrow.


----------

